# sunroof



## khylton (Oct 23, 2008)

2007altimase 3.5 can here air coming from sunroof took it to dealer .....still here it just not as load is there something i can do to fix this ..... is anyone else having this problem


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Why would YOU even try to fix it? It's still under warranty, so let the dealership fix it. You might make it worse...


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

metro273 said:


> Why would YOU even try to fix it? It's still under warranty, so let the dealership fix it. You might make it worse...


Quoted for truth. I strongly suggest you take this advice.


----------

